# Harness



## jeffsg (Dec 15, 2003)

8n Harness Diagram


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Yep nice little napkin drawing there ---- 

Looks like it is for 6V original not 12V conversion

Thanks for sharing

LC


----------



## darrenvox (Oct 8, 2003)

nice schematic


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckycharms _
> *Yep nice little napkin drawing there ----
> 
> *


Ha Ha Ha :smiles: I've built a few houses from that type of drawing!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Do you keep building new houses since the first ones fall down?
  

HAHAHA

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Do you keep building new houses since the first ones fall down?
> 
> 
> ...


Never had one fall down. If anything, I'm known as the king of overkill.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

This brings up why the N's are so nice. Everything is so simple that almost any one can work on it. Look at that diagram. How much simpler can it get??? Got to love it.


----------

